# heeeere fishy-fishy,



## Square Eye (Apr 22, 2006)

Loaded up and ready to go.






Has anyone here built a canoe or other type of boat? 

Got any pictures you could post?


Tom in KY, me and my minner is goin' to the river - gonna' catch me a fishy TODAY!!!


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, we didn't go to the river. We went to a farm pond Where I've been working for a while.






John and I had fun in the canoe for a while. He doesn't get the concept of rowing yet. He's too little to make much difference though.

In all we caught 14, one Warmouth and 13 Kentucky Spotted Bass. I love Rooster Tails and Mepp's in-line spinners.


----------



## oldslowchevy (Apr 24, 2006)

over all sounded like a good day.i haven't been fishing in years but i liked minny wackyer spiner baits and porkos.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 8, 2006)

Nice looking Heep!

Here is mine I just sold. No new pictures of my current beater.


----------



## Square Eye (May 8, 2006)

NICE!! 

8 lug axles,, Dana 60s?

40" tires?

With gas as high as it is, Jeeping may be too expensive a hobby to keep for some of us. Not that cost has ever been an issue for Jeepers. 

I haven't gotten too far into mine yet. I've had it 6 years now and only have $3000.00 in it including the original purchase price. It's not hard to have that much in axles with lockers, performance axle shafts and custom driveshafts, disc brake conversions, steering mods and regearing.

I'm certainly glad that I don't have to drive it every day. While I like driving it to the fishing holes, mud holes and hills; I'd rather leave it at home when I go to work. Your old one looks like it would be a nightmare to drive to work. Serious Jeeping requires a separate daily driver, IMHO.

Tx, What's your daily driver?
A Ferrari, Maseratti, Ford GT?


----------



## TxBuilder (May 8, 2006)

That is my DD still. Going to try to sell it soon to buy a used truck.


----------



## Square Eye (May 8, 2006)

9.8 subject matter, get outside and do something

9.2 form, nice lean, front end still up, no fear of a flop to the side

4.0 overall integrity, refinement, 10.00 if it's still running in that picture

10.00 sportsmanship, cuz I can't see if you're crying

3.4 ecological awareness, looks like watershed drain basin, no regular aquatic life forms. BUT, please don't try this in trout streams or farm ponds where fish live and cattle drink. 

7.5 recovery crew, no Jeeps, can't see a winch, BUT, you're not alone, people are there

5.6 finesse, for making it that far

7.0 background scenery

9.2 accessories, the gas can on that luggage rack is cool, it looks like really edgy the way it leans. One drip and you'd be waxing for a couple of hours, all the way down the side and possibly the top.

9.8 show and shine, No vehicle in KY gets that far out without mud. Although that's as close as some of them get to a bath.
_______________________________

10.00 for the person who took the picture if they made it across first.

Hindsight really is 20/20, especially when you make it through and your friends don't. Look back and laugh, they'll get over it.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 9, 2006)

3.4 ecological awareness???  I'd at least given him a 5.0... looks like he is crossin on the main road from here to thar!! 

I reckon this is just a "little" splash in the road...ya shouldda seen the BIG 'UN where he floats it across ... (amusing myself here with thoughts of the jeep floating down for several hundred yards to hit the main freeway... cow path leading to the meetin house  LOL!)

Ok, 'nuff for my amusement only ... 

Jesse


----------

